# CPC Coder Levels



## joglesbee (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been looking around at several jobs, and there are several job descriptions asking for a Coder I or Coder II or Coder III.  I was just wondering what the differences are between these.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 2, 2010)

Those "levels" represent (generally) the difficulty associated with the coding assignment.  Now, there is no specific guideline for hiring managers.  You'd have to see the position descriptions in order to really understand the difference.  A "Coder I" assignment is where a beginner or someone with limited experience can be competitive.

The assignments linked to each of these titles vaires greatly between settings and employers.  I'd imagine the qualifications do as well.

Good luck to you.


----------



## joglesbee (Dec 2, 2010)

i figured that was the case, i just wanted to make sure there wasn't a standardized system.


----------

